# New ant in town: Corolla Hybrid



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Rolled up behind this guy at the local watering hole. Purchase price for one of these after tax/destination would be 25-26K.

Its a little crazy to see people buying a 2020 for rideshare.. OTH, its better than a rental. (I didnt see any rental stickers.)

Is this a good/bad/great rideshare car?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’ll be perfect after it’s got 150k miles on it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> It'll be perfect after it's got 150k miles on it.


IMO, if he knows he will be rideshare for 5+ years, put 250K miles on it, then the cost gets amortized. OTH, if it gets totalled in traffic, then his losses get locked in before he can really make money with it.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Rolled up behind this guy at the local watering hole. Purchase price for one of these after tax/destination would be 25-26K.
> 
> Its a little crazy to see people buying a 2020 for rideshare.. OTH, its better than a rental. (I didnt see any rental stickers.)
> 
> ...


Depreciation happens faster than people realize but rental is an option I'd also never consider. Hopefully, it's a part time gig.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I would hit it.(video) A bit homely, but her talking about fun and loving riding the six speed manual won me over...

Honestly that’s the tougher question 

Easy question don’t buy a new car for uber


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Rolled up behind this guy at the local watering hole. Purchase price for one of these after tax/destination would be 25-26K.
> 
> Its a little crazy to see people buying a 2020 for rideshare.. OTH, its better than a rental. (I didnt see any rental stickers.)
> 
> ...


He can get a red one for 21,000$ cash&#128512;.
56 mpg.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mbd said:


> He can get a red one for 21,000$ cash&#128512;.
> 56 mpg.


Orrly? Retail for a stripper is 23 + 1000 dest + .06 tax + finance charges. Still 350+ a month.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I was thinking 2019😀 had a pax that paid 20-21k drive out price on the same Corolla, but it was last year. 👍
Mpg was better than the Prius


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mbd said:


> I was thinking 2019&#128512; had a pax that paid 20-21k drive out price on the same Corolla, but it was last year. &#128077;
> Mpg was better than the Prius


Son, their ain't no 2019 corolla hybrid.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

And after extended coverage + taxes you're looking at car valued at 32000

My Corolla cost 22000 before taxes and extended warranty. After 30000


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I find that Toyotas tend to last longer then other brands I have a 2019 Prius right now with no issues in 40k miles and have a Toyota Tundra as well but dont use the Tundra for Uber as it has bad MPG but it has alot of miles with no issues


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The car itself I'm sure is fine.

It's the finance interest, insurance cost, lack of job security, and etc which doesn't make sense to make the 25k+ purchase.

That car owner is one false claim away from not able to make payment, assuming he is doing this full time.


----------

